# Georgia Man Assaults Woman, Gets Shot In Chest By Armed Citizen



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://bearingarms.com/tom-k/2019/07/15/ga-man-assaults-woman-gets-shot-chest-armed-citizen/


----------

